# Cheapest way to Get Documents Notarised for CIC



## chiefmissile (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone could help me, we are just about to submit our application to the Manitoba Provincial Nominee Program (Online application) once we have the letter of acceptance, we will need to apply via CIC for our Visa's. The CIC application requires notarised documents (Lots of them). I have been getting some silly quotes to have documents notarised by a notary, i was wondering if anyone has any handy tips to get this done in the UK for a reasonable price? 

Regards

Andrew


----------



## vettemaster (Jul 3, 2010)

chiefmissile said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone could help me, we are just about to submit our application to the Manitoba Provincial Nominee Program (Online application) once we have the letter of acceptance, we will need to apply via CIC for our Visa's. The CIC application requires notarised documents (Lots of them). I have been getting some silly quotes to have documents notarised by a notary, i was wondering if anyone has any handy tips to get this done in the UK for a reasonable price?
> 
> ...


Are you stalking me Andrew?


----------

